# What do you Think about this Idea?!?



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys,

i just ordered a jacket from CCS... it comes with these two audio skullcandy headphones that are flat and for your hood in your jacket... its a free gift... 

Sound Kit:









and i was thinking that i can cut a slit in the ear pad in my giro helmet and slide these in the ear pad then sew it back together?!? what do you think of this idea... the ear pads are nice and thick!

Helmet:









Thanks Guys!!! :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

i have these in my jacket, in the collar. they are plenty loud enough to hear you really dont need them in the helmet to be honest.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Good idea.

What do you think about this idea: a big shark with little sharks for teeth.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Inky said:


> Good idea.
> 
> What do you think about this idea: a big shark with little sharks for teeth.


Only if the little sharks all have lasers on their heads.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Only if the little sharks all have lasers on their heads.


Yes! And the big shark should shit grenades!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Good idea. Though im not sure if the skullcandy skulls missing teeth are because its an old skull, or because of poor dental hygiene.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Good idea. Though im not sure if the skullcandy skulls missing teeth are because its an old skull, or because of poor dental hygiene.


That suckah don't floss, son.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> That suckah don't floss, son.


That's terrible. Flossing is and integral part of dental care, I learned that on TV. Clearly skull candy skull doesn't watch ads.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

and i though virus made a lot of stupid threads.

Protip: Dont make a thread for every single tiny question you may have. Use google.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> and i though virus made a lot of stupid threads.
> 
> Protip: Dont make a thread for every single tiny question you may have. Use google.


Im not going to google an opinion!!! duhhhhhh lol but thanks for your guys opinion... i will prob try it! and tj do you wear your hood over your helmet???


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> and i though virus made a lot of stupid threads.
> 
> Protip: Dont make a thread for every single tiny question you may have. Use google.


I think he got lifetime so he could do this


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

NickCap said:


> Im not going to google an opinion!!! duhhhhhh lol but thanks for your guys opinion... i will prob try it! and tj do you wear your hood over your helmet???


dont have a helmet to wear yet. but i dont wear the hood often anyway as it always blows off. 

if your jacket is like mine you can put the speakers in the collar of the jack instead of in the hood. when zipped the speakers would be directly below your ears. also from messing around with them a bit i found if you face them out away from your body it is easier to hear instead of being muffled.


heres some pics i took to show you wear the speakers are in my jacket.


















and with the jacket on heres were they would be.
(dont mind the lack of shave and extreme bed head hair, today is a lazy day for me)
















(my finger is showing you were the speaker is when zipped.)

edit: RACECAHZ!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks so much tj! do you think the helmet thing is a good idea? and thanks for taking the time to take pics and stuff!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

no, i dont think the helmet idea is very usefull. you would have to unplug the speakers everytime you wanna take the helmet off, and if one day you dont want the helmet then your stuck with no speakers.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> no, i dont think the helmet idea is very usefull. you would have to unplug the speakers everytime you wanna take the helmet off, and if one day you dont want the helmet then your stuck with no speakers.


true you got a point... never thought of that!!! lol


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

>


Does your mustache have its own mustache? :dunno:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

justdust said:


> Does your mustache have its own mustache? :dunno:


yea....im just that manly. sup?


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> yea....im just that manly. sup?


yo tj,

the jacket came... the speakers are really loud your right haha... is it me, or is the pockets you put the speakers in really small??? and it turns out i dont need a medium haha... its plenty big for me!!! ill just send the other jacket back when it comes!!!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

you should keep it for those days where its extremely cold and you need multiple layers, or if you just want those extremely baggy steez


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

NickCap said:


> yo tj,
> 
> the jacket came... the speakers are really loud your right haha... is it me, or is the pockets you put the speakers in really small??? and it turns out i dont need a medium haha... its plenty big for me!!! ill just send the other jacket back when it comes!!!


You dont put the speakers straight in the pockets, you gotta put them in then sorta tilt them up or down so they are angled more in the pockets.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i did exactly what you want to do, except i used the skullcandy tuneups kit for giro. i had an older encore 2 (which i think is the same one you have) and i cut slits in the ear pads and dropped the speakers in. didn't bother sewing them back up and so far they work great. those speakers you posted look a bit bigger than the ones i bought though...

these are what i have:


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> You dont put the speakers straight in the pockets, you gotta put them in then sorta tilt them up or down so they are angled more in the pockets.


alright man thanks haha i love it its sick!!!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> i did exactly what you want to do, except i used the skullcandy tuneups kit for giro. i had an older encore 2 (which i think is the same one you have) and i cut slits in the ear pads and dropped the speakers in. didn't bother sewing them back up and so far they work great. those speakers you posted look a bit bigger than the ones i bought though...
> 
> these are what i have:


Nice man... yea the speakers im going to have to put back in the jacket haha thanks anyway! :thumbsup:


----------

